# Another noob with raw questions



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Stopped into a local chicken store today and picked up a box of necks. Super nice lady behind the counter who has a list of raw feeders that she calls when parts are available. I'm on that list now, so... taking baby steps forward.

First question. How come no one mentioned when you buy chicken necks they come with heads attached??? ewwwwww. Though dogs didn't seem to mind.

Having read all the advice to not experiment with feeding raw to a puppy, am I ok, nutritionally, giving the pup (and the boys) kibble in the morning and chicken necks in the evening? Do I need to supplement with anything?

Last question. How big of a freezer am I going to need with three dogs on raw?


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

When I buy necks there is no head- they are packed for human consumption.... I think most places use them for soup or stock.

I don't know what size feezer you will need. It would depend on how you buy... Do you buy a lot in advance or do you plan on buying weekly/every few days?

Good luck,

Julie


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I would suggest joining some raw lists to learn about feeding raw. Right now you are supplementing with some raw meat and edible bones, however you are missing organ meat. Actually the complete chicken w/o being dressed is well balanced...chicken necks are not completely balanced as parts are missing.

I belong to the following RAW lists:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/rawbreeder/ and http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/rawfeeding/


Also, here are more Raw Lists that can be very helpfu provided by the moderators of the list that I belong tol
:
File - Other related lists 


This list is part of a group of lists run by the same moderation team. Since
several of the lists are quite large we often encourage that threads be taken to
some of the smaller subject specific lists so you may want to join the lists
that cover issues you are interested in now.

The lists are:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/oldrawguys/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/catandkittenhealth/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/learntoshow/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rawfeeding/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rawcat/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DogHealth/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CarnivoreFeed-Supplier/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dogmentor/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/RawChat/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rawbreeder/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/RawPup/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/RMBLobby/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/canineaggression/

And if you are stuck on a particular issue that you just can't seem to work out,
try this list:

http://www.yahoogroups.com/group/rawissues

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BasicRaw/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NaturalFerrets/


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/RawVet/
For vets, vet techs and vet students only

There is also a list of lists where other raw feeding lists can be found. Many
are breed specific, location specific or subject specific.

http://www.rawlearning.com


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I have 2 chest freezers and one large upright for the raw and these are kept outside of the house as we keep tripe and "everything" in them you can imagine for the dogs and cats. I feed 10 adult digs and supplement boarding dogs and the occasional litter and also about 15 Siamese cats. I empty the freezers a couple times per month. I've never weighed the meat that I buy from the butcher as he just charges me a flat fee and some of it is more dense and other parts such as legs, heads just take up space.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the lists. I'll check them out.

As far as freezer size goes - no idea, what, when or how much I will buy. I'm just starting, and not sure of reliable supply. I got lucky at the chicken store today. I'm hoping to find out what works for other people. I want to make sure that if/when I go buy a freezer I don't end up with one that's too small or too big.

Baby steps... been feeding kibble for a long time.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have two large chest freezers for the dog food and a large upright for our food, and since I am down to 5 dogs, half of one freezer is now usable for our food. I just put a piece of cardboard in the middle to separate foods. 

When I buy case meat, I thaw it partially and then package it in ziplocks so that I can just pull bags out to thaw for the week. I also have an old fridge in the shed so that the dog food does not take up space in the house. 

Never had necks come with heads on them, but since it is dog food....all the better IMHO...I buy cases of necks and backs mixed together.


----------

